# hash bags???



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 3, 2006)

Can you make your own hash bags?  It seems hash bags are not sold at head shops?


----------



## Hick (Nov 3, 2006)

hi ravishing...I'm certain that a seamstress provided with proper materials could put a set together a whole lot cheaper than they can be purchased.
  There is a thread in the "Hash" section that gives the screen sizes best suited for them. 
  good luck, and let us know how they come out.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, yes, but I'm not sure where to get the screen.  is it something you can get at a craft or fabric store? I know I can get that parachute material at the fabric store but the mesh (or screen) material?? Maybe a textile place?  Last night I was looking on a gold mining site but I don't think anything they had was small enough mesh.


----------



## Bojok (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's a link to purchaseing hash bags...............................
http://www.informationon.com/bubble-hash-hashish/


Hope this helps.........................................


----------



## Hick (Nov 9, 2006)

"silkscreen" ravishing....3-4 different grades would suffice. There is also a wire (cloth) screen that is used, for filtering that can be purchased online. 
I believe the micron specs are posted here onsite, but if not, 'holla'...I can get them for you..


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Nov 9, 2006)

Got it! Thanks for the offer Hick... and you're still a darn good looking (and hearted) man! ((LOL)) ><


----------

